# carpet color help



## little goat (Jul 9, 2012)

New to gto forums. i have a 67 gto done in the colors i wanted black on black and a 66 that i am trying to put it back like it came from pontiac. call ames to day for a list of parts and was told they do not sell bronze carpet what is the new color name now thanks for some help. car going to paint next week cameo ivory beige vinyl top with gold interior. Need help with bronze carpet new name


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum,

Try our forum sponsor OPGI, I purchased one of their interior kits for my 66 a few years ago. 

Post some pictures of your cars,


----------



## little goat (Jul 9, 2012)

I will look at that thk. its a 2 owner 58,000 miles will be for sale soon dont need 2 gto.


----------



## little goat (Jul 9, 2012)

and the inside of the door


----------

